# Rattle panels.



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone have their door panels rattle when music is playing during cold weather? Anyone know the cause of this?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea, mine kind of does it, but i dunno what it is. Probably something loose..?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> Yea, mine kind of does it, but i dunno what it is. Probably something loose..?


I'm thinking build quality. Don't get me wrong, I love my Spec V. But the cold weather rattling sucks. 
They promised to fix any rattles for the first 10000kms so I'll hold them to their word.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Generally, things get loose when it's cold. Metal and plastic shrink when cold, so any spaces that develop might give you a rattle. Check the area you hear the noise from and knock around it. Maybe you'll be able to pinpoint where its coming from.

edit: I noticed you said it's from the door panel. Check around the door and make sure everything is tight. If it is, take the panel off and check the screws that hold the speaker down.

When I first bought my 96 200SX, it had a very annoying rattle from one of the back speakers... turns out the paper cone had ripped.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Our car is a noisy car, inside and out. If you have an aftermarket sub, that is it right their. I rattled over 10 bolts out of my car with a Kicker L7. Short of removing every bolt in the car and reinstalling with Loctite, the rattles are something you just have to get used to.

Said in a nutshell, our car is very light, very torquey and very unrefined.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

what kind of cold weather we talking about? below 0F ? 

right now here (MA) its hovering around 32f for a while, my car seems to not rattle much at all, granted it has yet to see summer temps, and is very new.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Me new Sentra has a little bit of a rattle in the door panel. I think there might be something in the pocket or something, but I havent went to investigate it.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Dav5049915 said:


> what kind of cold weather we talking about? below 0F ?
> 
> right now here (MA) its hovering around 32f for a while, my car seems to not rattle much at all, granted it has yet to see summer temps, and is very new.


If 32f is water's freezing point then I guess maybe 20f or 15f (we're metric up here).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> If 32f is water's freezing point then I guess maybe 20f or 15f (we're metric up here).


Yes, in that cold of weather the car will rattle like crazy. Below 0 degrees C, the car is rather noisy.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> Generally, things get loose when it's cold. Metal and plastic shrink when cold, so any spaces that develop might give you a rattle. Check the area you hear the noise from and knock around it. Maybe you'll be able to pinpoint where its coming from.
> 
> edit: I noticed you said it's from the door panel. Check around the door and make sure everything is tight. If it is, take the panel off and check the screws that hold the speaker down.
> 
> When I first bought my 96 200SX, it had a very annoying rattle from one of the back speakers... turns out the paper cone had ripped.


It's definitely the panel and not the speakers. It was 10c or 50f or something today with no rattles. Your theory about metal, plastic and cold is bang on IMO. I was just looking to see if other owners were experiencing similar.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Yes, in that cold of weather the car will rattle like crazy. Below 0 degrees C, the car is rather noisy.


I wonder if the dealer will hold true to their promise. Is this problem fixable I wonder.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont think there is much they can do short of soundproofing material. I used soundproofing material (Dynamat) in my car and unwanted noises are significntly reduced. The physics of cold and hot simply have owned our cars in terms of unwanted noises in cold weather.


----------



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a subs and the whole deal with sound and i don't really get a rattle from the door, i thought it was originally, but I looked at it closely and it turned out to be the sunglasses holder, and my pair of sunglasses in it.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

r u sure its the door, or something in your door panel, like a pen or box of condoms. cuz there is no reason it should rattle unless your pushin some serious beats, 

bumpin so hard it makes your eyes rattle and blurs your vison :thumbup: .


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

NoTTaSIN said:


> r u sure its the door, or something in your door panel, like a pen or box of condoms. cuz there is no reason it should rattle unless your pushin some serious beats,
> 
> bumpin so hard it makes your eyes rattle and blurs your vison :thumbup: .


No condoms, no tic tacs. No Snoop Dog or 50 cent either. My bass is at +1 which is plenty for me. Yet the cold weather rattle persists.


----------

